# Favourite completion of Contrapuntus XIV



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been listening to the Art of Fugue a lot lately, and I found a finished version of the final fugue by Tudor Saveanu that blew my mind:






I think it may be my favourite completed version of the quadruple fugue, although Zoltán Göncz's version is amazing as well. What's your favourite?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

Davitt Moroney's sounds pretty to me, and of course, Busoni's 30 minute Fantasia Contrapuntistica is his attempt to "finish" it!

Here's a video of the final section:


----------

